# One space between each sentence, they said.  Science just proved them wrong.



## longknife (May 6, 2018)

I automatically single space today but remember a time when a double space was automatic on a typewriter. And then, as the article states, came the word processor. A step further in the PC. So, just for the heck of it, I'm going to do a Search and Replace to double space after every period just for the fun of it.

_The rules of spacing has been wildly inconsistent since the invention of the printing press. The original printing of the U.S. Declaration of Independence used extra long spaces between sentences. John Baskerville's 1763 Bible used a single space. Single spaces. Double spaces. Em spaces. Trends went back and forth between continents and eras for hundreds of years, Felici wrote. It's not a good look._

_And that's just English. Somewrittenlanguageshavenospacesatall and o thers re quire a space be tween ev e ry syl la ble._

_Ob viously, thereneed to be standards. Unless you're doing avante garde po e try, or something , you can'tjustspacew ords ho w e v e r y o u want. That would be insanity. Or at least,_

_obnoxious._

MORE @ One space between each sentence, they said. Science just proved them wrong.


----------



## Moonglow (May 6, 2018)

My first-word processor was a WANG in the army reserves in 1984-5.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> My first-word processor was a WANG in the army reserves in 1984-5.



So, your job was to play with your WANG?


----------



## Moonglow (May 6, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > My first-word processor was a WANG in the army reserves in 1984-5.
> ...


Until I was finished, yes.
Without making too much of a mess...
                                      Those things were always breaking down..Like the copy machines.


----------



## depotoo (May 6, 2018)

Yep, have always followed the 2 space rule myself.  





longknife said:


> I automatically single space today but remember a time when a double space was automatic on a typewriter. And then, as the article states, came the word processor. A step further in the PC. So, just for the heck of it, I'm going to do a Search and Replace to double space after every period just for the fun of it.
> 
> _The rules of spacing has been wildly inconsistent since the invention of the printing press. The original printing of the U.S. Declaration of Independence used extra long spaces between sentences. John Baskerville's 1763 Bible used a single space. Single spaces. Double spaces. Em spaces. Trends went back and forth between continents and eras for hundreds of years, Felici wrote. It's not a good look._
> 
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (May 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> My first-word processor was a WANG in the army reserves in 1984-5.


My first word processor in the 1st grade in 1945-46 was a #3 yellow pencil.


----------

